# Widow maker



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

We had a big wind come through here yesterday with a thunderstorm. The wind blew a big limb out of a tree in the log woods and it hit one of my logger friends in the head. He is in Vanderbilt hospital in Nashville, we are waiting to here how bad the injure is.


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mizer
Will keep him in our prayers. The woods around here are still filled with widowmakers. I get a few more down with every wind but the Ice Storm really left us with a lot of potential killers hanging around in the woods. 
David


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

drcollins804 said:


> Mizer
> Will keep him in our prayers. The woods around here are still filled with widowmakers. I get a few more down with every wind but the Ice Storm really left us with a lot of potential killers hanging around in the woods.
> David


I remember traveling across the WK Pkwy after that storm heading to Central City and seeing how bad that was. I imagine that right now is probably very dangerous with the limbs that were damaged from that storm now dead enough to be broken by the wind.


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

well, I pray it was just a headachemaker this time.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

The last I heard he had broken the bone above his eye.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

He and his family and friends will be in my prayers, along with other loggers as well.

Keep us updated.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about this. My guardian angel has saved me from them several times. My prayer has been sent.



.


----------

